# Traxxas Receiver antenna wire



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a receiver left over from my Tmaxx it is a 3 channel and it needs a new antenna wire- I am totally confident in doing it- BUT will any antenna wire work?

I'd prefer a Traxxas wire but not having luck finding one.. any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

So long as it is a 27MHz receiver, yes any antenna wire will work. the 2.4 receivers use very different antennas.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I see it was repaired at one point with a white wire that was well over 500mm long so I just trimmed the white down and soldered it on- it works great! Thanks!


----------

